# Is the RFD channel available on anything other than satellite?



## aavi722 (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the RFD Network channel for all the country music programs. They are the only channel with a great lineup of early country music and I watch this channel or TiVo the programs probably more than any other.

I am positioning myself to dump DirecTV if the DirecTV TiVo is delayed even one month beyond July. I am totally fed up with the bull and the stalling. But I sure would like to be able to watch this channel which is not available on the Cox Cable lineup.

Is there any other source of media delivery that anyone knows of that has this channel other than DTV or Dish that I could use with my TiVo Premier?

Or even another subscription service which required using their device.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Why dump DirecTV over TiVo's failings?


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree with Steve. On the RFD-TV website: http://www.rfdtv.com/find-rfd-tv.html


----------



## aavi722 (Apr 24, 2010)

stevel said:


> Why dump DirecTV over TiVo's failings?


Because I'm paying much more for TV entertainment I could get for much less and with far more viewing choices.

And because it was DirecTV who represented to me initially that it would be available last fall when I signed up in March. That's the only reason I agreed to have it installed. It will be a DirecTV TiVo, not a TiVo TiVo.

There are many things I can't stand about DirecTV and there are almost none that I don't like about TiVo. I will miss only one thing and that is the RFD channel. That's why I'm hoping to find an alternate source to get it.

I already have the Premier XL which I just bought. And for $8.00 a month, I have a gazillion choices at my fingertips ready whenever I want to watch them.

It's great that you like your DirecTV. I don't. .....Without a TiVo release, they're history!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

RFD is available on Fios.

Steve, why do you attribute the "failings" to TiVo?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Because it's Tivo's project to deliver the software on the known hardware platform. It's not DirecTV that is responsible for the eternal delays. TiVo doesn't have the best track record in this area.


----------



## aavi722 (Apr 24, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> RFD is available on Fios.


Thanks, I'm going to look into FIOS. I didn't realize the service was available in Arizona but apparently it is in my area now.

If anyone has experience with FIOS packages, I would appreciate any feelings you could share with me as to your satisfaction.


----------

